# Used micro 4/3 camera - which one?



## sparkit (Apr 30, 2012)

I've bored my friends for a few years saying that I'll never buy a digital SLR. Now that I've used my wife's, I think I might be changing my mind... 

What's good in the used market for either micro 4/3 or smaller dSLRs? I don't want something as big as a D80 equivalent as I want to be able to carry it everywhere and shove it in pockets or work bags. I'd also prefer a viewfinder of some sort. 

MBP Photographic have Panasonic GR2s for about £250,which is around the price I'm looking for. Any other thoughts?


----------



## cybertect (Apr 30, 2012)

Probably worth reading this thead and see if Tesco get any more G2s in. The G2 is compact, but not easy to fit in a pocket, certainly with the 14-42 kit lens.

The GF series and Panasonic's EP* models are rather more pocketable with a pancake prime lens, but that's mostly because they don't have a viewfinder. If you can live without one, look also at the NEX 3 or C3 with a 16mm f/2.8. NEX bodies are tiny.

There's a cashback deal running on the GF3, which can bring it down to £199 with the 14-42 (£250 - £50 cashback from Panasonic)

http://www.cameraworld.co.uk/ViewProdDetails.asp?prod_code=PON11F000067&Prod_name=Panasonic Lumix DMC-GF3 & 14-42mm with Cashback&CAT_CODE=5&SUBCAT_CODE=296

or £249 with the 14mm f/2.5 (pay £299 and then get £50 cashback)

http://www.cameraworld.co.uk/ViewProdDetails.asp?prod_code=PON11F000065&Prod_name=Panasonic Lumix DMC-GF3 & 14mm f2.5 Asph. Lens with Cashback&CAT_CODE=5&SUBCAT_CODE=296


----------



## sparkit (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks. When I say pocket I mean overcoat pocket - one that I'd squeeze a film SLR with a short prime lens into, so a G2 should be fine. I'm aware that the G2 has an electronic viewfinder, but feel reluctant to not have a viewfinder! It looks like the G2 it is!


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 28, 2012)

Bit of a bump here.

I'm thinking of spending the camera money I've put aside on a small 4/3 instead of a new lens for my DSLR.

Basically I'm looking for something small, light with a fast prime lens with a focal length between 30-50mm @ film equiv.  I'm not that bothered about it being the latest or greatest or even having a pile of pixels but I'd like decent image quality for as little as possible.  It's for street/people photography and taking out when the DSLR is too bulky.

Suggestions on what I should be looking for?


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2012)

I think you need to start a new thread!


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 28, 2012)

done!

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/cheap-possibly-second-hand-4-3-cameras.295512/

pls close this thread.


----------

